# D&D Miniatures Database



## spilth (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I know there are a number of D&D miniatures sites out there, but the majority of them are focused on the miniatures game itself and the stats associated with them.  Personally, I don't play the miniatures game and use my collection for my campaigns (and my friend's campaigns).  So I wanted to make a miniatures database centered on RPG usage.  You can check it out here: D&D Miniatures Database

Currently the site is focused on 3.X information like Type, Subtype, Size and CR. I also recently added tagging which allows users to tag miniatures with factual information about the miniatures such as the weapon its wielding, physical attributes, class, sex and other information.

I'm working on adding User Collections, Favorite Miniatures and the ability to create encounters and share them with other users.

I'm still working on completing the core data (type, subtype, size) for the last 3 sets but the majority of figures are there for the other sets.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## spilth (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey everybody,

I just wanted to let you all know that I've added Collection and Favorites tracking to D&D Miniatures Database: Welcome!.  You can now enter how many you have of each miniature, as well as mark any miniature as a Favorite (even one you may not own any of).  You can also do this from just about any listing of miniatures, so if you want to enter the info by Release, Type or Size... you can do that.  I'll be adding more functionality around these new features in the coming weeks as well.

I also recently added some other handy features such as:

    * the ability to sort miniature listngs
    * 4th Edition stats (I'm still adding the actual data, but it's getting there)
    * performance improvements

As always, feel free to discuss stats, your favorites, tagging and other things in our forums: ddmdb.com :: Index.  And if you've got any feedback to share, be sure to visit the feedback site at Customer Feedback for D&D Miniatures Database

I hope everybody has a happy holiday!

-brian
D&D Miniatures Database: Welcome!


----------



## spilth (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all,

I made some more fixes and additions over the holiday to D&D Miniatures Database: Welcome!

* improved the performance of determining how many of a particular miniature a user owns - should speed up the Collections page a lot!
* added Notes to miniatures for links and information
	* D&D Miniatures Database: Miniature: Angelfire #45 - Mina, Dark Cleric
	* D&D Miniatures Database: Miniature: Against the Giants #8 - Doresain, the Ghoul King
* source correctly lists miniature for both 3rd and 4th edition
* added miniature and favorite count to User profile page
* added total miniature count to user's collection page

Also, I've been doing a LOT of stat entry, both 3rd and 4th edition.  I now show the 25 most recently edited miniatures (stats only) on the front page of the site.  There's also been a LOT of tagging going on by users.

Here are some interesting stats out of the 1000+ figures on the site:

* All of them have Release, Rarity and Size data
* About half have a Source book and page number
* ~950 have a 3rd Edition Type
* ~850 have a 3rd Edition Challenge Rating
* 284 figures from the 3.5 Monster Manual
* 124 figures from the 4th Edition Monster Manual
* 496 unique tags have been added with almost 4000 taggings.
	* 207 figures holding a sword: D&D Miniatures Database: Search By Tags: sword
	* 82 female figures: D&D Miniatures Database: Search By Tags: female
	* 63 figures holding a two-handed weapon: D&D Miniatures Database: Search By Tags: two-handed
	* 46 figures want to be like Drizzt: D&D Miniatures Database: Search By Tags: dual wield
* 422 Humanoid figures
* 33 figures from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
* 42 figures from the Eberron Campaign Setting

If there are other features you'd like to see on the site, please let me know at Customer Feedback for D&D Miniatures Database


----------



## Firebeetle (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the database. It's terrific. Really easy to find the info you want. I'm bookmarking that puppy.

I hope as 4e stats for 3e minis become available you will add those as well.

I'm REALLY interested in your audio mixer, when is that going to be ready? I'll be happy to beta test that for you. I can give feedback in complete sentences and everything.

Thank you for all the links to free music, those are great too. I'm still downloading them.


----------



## JDragon (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice tool.

JD


----------

